# Beginner Cheese



## casedata (May 9, 2013)

Hello all,

I would like to learn how to make cheese and wanted to ask the group what they thought would be the best to start with. I made cottage cheese a very long time ago but do not remember how. I looked on Google and there are many different ways. Is fresh mozzarella easier, or another good cheese to start with?

Deb


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Basic Vinegar Cheese*

makes 1.5 pounds
1 gallon of milk
1/4 cup white vinegar 
1 tsp. salt


Heat milk to 185-190 degrees. Careful not to scorch! 
Add vinegar and stir it well to distribute.
Allow it to sit for roughly 10 minutes. Curds should be separated from the whey.
Strain through fine woven cloth. Keep this whey. Good stuff!
Season, if desired
To make a soft cheese: remove the cheese from the cloth, wrap in plastic and store in refrigerator.
To make a hard cheese: place in a cheese mold to press out fluids. This allows it to be a slice cheese.

I add a little extra vinegar to make harder curds. We like the loose curds. Refrigerate loose in storage container....James


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

That recipe sounds easy enough, thanks for sharing.
I, too, would like to know how to make cheese, so any other recipes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## casedata (May 9, 2013)

James, when you say "loose curds" is that the same as cottage cheese or more like Feta or Ricotta cheese. Excuse my ignorance. Also, should I use whole milk or skimmed milk for this cheese? Any info is appreciated.

Deb


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We use whole milk. By loose I meant, not making a ball or putting the cheese into the mold. The curds are not as tight (hard) as cheese curds from commercial cheese factories but is more like this type cheese after it is molded and then crumbled up. Another thing is if you "cut" the curd larger, the finished "cheese curds" end up larger. Cottage cheese is different and we make it both with the "cream" and with the "cream" removed. Many people add real cream back into the cottage cheese....James


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/cheese.html is helpful. i am curing the 5lb hard cheese now, we'll see how it is in a coupla weeks. i used my own yogurt for culture.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

We had the BEST lasagna for company dinner...made with vinegar goat cheese. Just use James' technique and your favorite lasagna recipe. Enjoy!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

how did you use this vinegar cheese in the las?? on top or as the ricotta? both? 

for the last 2 makes i did the latest recipe from ricki carrol's site. 'farmstead'. its wonderful and my family is telling me make more!!! mroe more more! i make 4 gallons into cheese and it makes 2 wheels. one i am aging but one we eat fresh, its squeeky like curds and very delish. tonight i took a small slab and fried it in a hot skillet. so ymmy!! its very easy to make.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Use goat cheese in place of ricotta. Mix cheese with egg and finely chopped fresh herbs, then layer.


----------

